# Crossbows in vehicle?



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

I saw a bill to make transporting a crossbow uncased in a vehicle illegal had stalled in the Michigan legislature.

Does that mean its legal to do so?



> A SUMMARY OF HOUSE BILL 4917 AS REPORTED FROM COMMITTEE
> Section 40111 of the Natural Resources and Environmental Protection Act (NREPA)
> prohibits the transportation or possession of a [hunting] bow in or upon a vehicle, unless
> the bow is unstrung, enclosed in a case, or carried in the trunk of a vehicle. This bill
> ...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

This is from the 2012 Hunting Guide, page 31.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Pages_17to32_2012_HTDigest_394825_7.pdf

Transporting Firearms, Crossbows, and 
Bows and Arrows
These rules apply whether your vehicle is parked, stopped, 
moving or is on private or public property. Firearms must be 
unloaded in the barrel, and all arrows must be in a quiver when a 
hunter is afield outside the legal hunting hours.

At all times when carried in or on a motor vehicle, 
including snowmobiles:

Rifles, shotguns, muzzleloading and other firearms must be 
unloaded in both barrel and magazine and enclosed in a case or 
carried in the trunk of a vehicle. 
* Crossbows, slingshots and bows and arrows must be enclosed 
in a case or unstrung or carried in the trunk of a vehicle. *

At all times, when carried in or on an off-road vehicle (ORV):

Rifles, shotguns, muzzleloading and other firearms must be 
unloaded in both barrel and magazine and enclosed in a case 
or equipped with and made inoperative by a manufactured 
keylocked trigger-housing mechanism.
* Crossbows, slingshots and bows and arrows must be enclosed 
in a case or unstrung.*


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

No, it is not legal.

Right now it would fall under the CCW (Felony) statute. They are also adding it under the Conservation laws(Misdemeanor) so would be consistent with the other weapons.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

It looks like HOUSE BILL No. 4917 is to amend MCL 324.40111 by adding crossbows and taking other things out. It was postponed temporarily on 12/01/2011. Compare the House Bill to the current law.

*HOUSE BILL No. 4917*

September 8, 2011, Introduced by Reps. Pettalia and Foster and referred to the Committee on Natural Resources, Tourism, and Outdoor Recreation.

A bill to amend 1994 PA 451, entitled

"Natural resources and environmental protection act,"

by amending section 40111 (MCL 324.40111), as added by 1995 PA 57.

THE PEOPLE OF THE STATE OF MICHIGAN ENACT:

Sec. 40111. (1) Except as otherwise provided in this part or

in a department order authorized under section 40107, a person

shall not take an animal from in or upon a vehicle.

(2) Except as otherwise provided in this part or in a

department order authorized under section 40107, a person shall not

transport or have in possession a firearm in or upon a vehicle,

unless the firearm is unloaded in both barrel and magazine and

enclosed in a case, carried in the trunk of a vehicle, or unloaded

in a motorized boat.

(3) Except as otherwise provided in this part, a person shall


not transport or have in possession a bow OR CROSSBOW in or upon a

vehicle, unless the bow OR CROSSBOW is unstrung, enclosed in a

case, or carried in the trunk of a vehicle.

(4) A person shall not hunt or discharge a firearm within 150

yards of an occupied building, dwelling, house, residence, or

cabin, or any barn or other building used in connection with a farm

operation, without obtaining the written permission of the owner,

renter, or occupant of the property.




*NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT (EXCERPT)
Act 451 of 1994


324.40111* Taking animal from in or upon vehicle; transporting or possessing firearm in or upon vehicle; person with disability; transporting bow in or upon vehicle; written permission to hunt or discharge firearm; definitions.
Sec. 40111.

(1) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (3), this part, or in a department order authorized under section 40107, an individual shall not take an animal from in or upon a vehicle.

(2) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (3), this part, or in a department order authorized under section 40107, an individual shall not transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, unless the firearm is unloaded in both barrel and magazine and enclosed in a case, carried in the trunk of a vehicle, or unloaded in a motorized boat.

(3) A person with a disability may transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, except for a car or truck, on a state licensed game bird hunting preserve if the firearm is unloaded and the vehicle is operated at a speed of not greater than 10 miles per hour. A person with a disability may possess a loaded firearm and may discharge that firearm to take an animal from in or upon a vehicle, except for a car or truck, on a state licensed game bird hunting preserve if the vehicle is not moving. The department may demand proof of eligibility under this subsection. An individual shall possess proof of his or her eligibility under this subsection and furnish the proof upon the request of a peace officer.

(4) Except as otherwise provided in this part, an individual shall not transport or possess a bow in or upon a vehicle, unless the bow is unstrung, enclosed in a case, or carried in the trunk of a vehicle.

(5) An individual shall not hunt or discharge a firearm within 150 yards of an occupied building, dwelling, house, residence, or cabin, or any barn or other building used in connection with a farm operation, without obtaining the written permission of the owner, renter, or occupant of the property.

(6) As used in this section:

(a) "Person with a disability" means a disabled person as that term is defined in section 19a of the Michigan vehicle code, 1949 PA 300, MCL 257.19a, and who is in possession of 1 of the following:

(i) A certificate of identification or windshield placard issued to a disabled person under section 675 of the Michigan vehicle code, 1949 PA 300, MCL 257.675.

(ii) A special registration plate issued to a disabled person under section 803d of the Michigan vehicle code, 1949 PA 300, MCL 257.803d.

(b) "Unloaded" means, for a break-action firearm, that the action is open with the breech exposed, whether or not the breech contains a shell. Unloaded means, for a non-break-action firearm, that the barrel of the firearm does not contain a shell.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

malainse said:


> No, it is not legal.
> 
> Right now it would fall under the CCW (Felony) statute. They are also adding it under the Conservation laws(Misdemeanor) so would be consistent with the other weapons.



CCW? You mean concealed? What about on an atv rack in plain view?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

kdogger said:


> CCW? You mean concealed? What about on an atv rack in plain view?


CCW Statute. It is Two fold.

A-Carry weapon concealed on person.

or

B-Carry (uncased/improperly stored) weapon in vehicle.

--------------
Just buy a cheap Crossbow case and then no issues. You can pick the up for $25 and up.....


----------

